# Cwc Diver Eating Batteries



## andycups (Mar 24, 2008)

I Have recently bought a second hand issued CWC navy divers watch from the bay. When I got the watch it had stopped working and alarm bells were ringing in my head, I thought I'd bought a duff. I contacted the guy who I had bought it from and he explained that it was working fine when he sent it, he seemed genuine enough, so I took it to a jeweller who put a battery in and away it went working perfect, after about a month the battery died, took it to the same jeweller and he checked the battery, it was dead, he said it might have been a dodgy battery and replaced it. I asked him at the time if he knew of any other reason for the watch draining the battery and he said this was unlikely. About 6 weeks later watch has died again. I want to know if anybody has heard or come across this problem before and what the solution is. I am guessing it proberly needs a new movement, and if so should I just take it along to a jeweller to replace it?

Please help could do with some advice, thanks Andy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

andycups said:


> I Have recently bought a second hand issued CWC navy divers watch from the bay. When I got the watch it had stopped working and alarm bells were ringing in my head, I thought I'd bought a duff. I contacted the guy who I had bought it from and he explained that it was working fine when he sent it, he seemed genuine enough, so I took it to a jeweller who put a battery in and away it went working perfect, after about a month the battery died, took it to the same jeweller and he checked the battery, it was dead, he said it might have been a dodgy battery and replaced it. I asked him at the time if he knew of any other reason for the watch draining the battery and he said this was unlikely. About 6 weeks later watch has died again. I want to know if anybody has heard or come across this problem before and what the solution is. I am guessing it proberly needs a new movement, and if so should I just take it along to a jeweller to replace it?
> 
> Please help could do with some advice, thanks Andy.


The movement might be shagged .... they aren't expensive to replace.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

andycups said:


> I Have recently bought a second hand issued CWC navy divers watch from the bay. When I got the watch it had stopped working and alarm bells were ringing in my head, I thought I'd bought a duff. I contacted the guy who I had bought it from and he explained that it was working fine when he sent it, he seemed genuine enough, so I took it to a jeweller who put a battery in and away it went working perfect, after about a month the battery died, took it to the same jeweller and he checked the battery, it was dead, he said it might have been a dodgy battery and replaced it. I asked him at the time if he knew of any other reason for the watch draining the battery and he said this was unlikely. About 6 weeks later watch has died again. I want to know if anybody has heard or come across this problem before and what the solution is. I am guessing it proberly needs a new movement, and if so should I just take it along to a jeweller to replace it?
> 
> Please help could do with some advice, thanks Andy.


If you contact me off forum at [email protected] I can fit you a new movement.


----------

